# Detecting heartbeat



## Judi86 (Dec 6, 2012)

I had an appt with midwife today for quads test, at 16 weeks and I asked if she could try to listen to baby's heartbeat. Unfortunately she couldn't find it and I was wondering how common it is to be unable to find it his early on? She told me sometimes they can't find it so early and not to worry, famous last words aye? A reply would be much appreciated xxx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Judi

Yes this is quite common and have had this issue recently myself. These babies do like to hide! 

Has she arranged to see you again soon? 

Kaz xxx


----------



## Judi86 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for your reply, i can see that many women have experienced this, but no she hasn't arranged to see me again until 25 weeks!
Not a big fan of her really but I guess that shows she is not concerned? X


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Judi 

I would go back next wk. not fair to leave you till 25 weeks. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## Judi86 (Dec 6, 2012)

Have had 20 week scan now and everything is fine! Turns out I do have an anterior placenta which might make it more difficult to hear heartbeat I'm told! Hopefully can not worry so much now 

Thanks for the response xxx


----------

